#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  حمادو العضو المميز في منتدى أبناء مصر

## ابن البلد

[frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز الغالي علينا جميعا 


حمادو


حمادو 


حمادو  

بمنحه لقب العضو المثالي لهذا الشهر 


تكريما له ولجهده المبذول في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم له بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى لها المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر[/frame]

----------


## Emad.

السلام عليكم
انا الاول الحمدلله اهني وابارك لاخي الدكتور حمادو باذن الله نشوفه دكتور
الف الف مبروك وتستحق اكثر من ذالك انت فعلا جميل في كل شئ ورائع ومحترم  والجميع الحمدلله لك عندهم مكانه جميله 
الف مبروك واتمني لك التوفيق والتقدم باذن الله دائما

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم00

مفاجأة جميلة قوي ومتوقعة جدا جدا شكرا ابن البلد عالخبر الجميل 000
الف مبروووووووووووك للتميز بانسان زيك اخي الفاضل ومبروك لك تستحق اللقب بجدارة تامة والله 000
الى الامام دائما وتفضل منور المنتدى كده وربنا يوفقك 000
خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق ولك مني جزيل الشكر لمجهودك الجميل وفائق الود والاحترام 00
دمت في رعاية الخالق عز وجل  :Girl (25):

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="3 70"]*

ألف ألف ألف مبروك حمادو....

بجد بجد تستحقها....انت شخصية متميز جداً جداً في المنتدى و تستحق التكريم...

*





*

يارب دايماً في تميز....زي ما اتعودنا منك....

*






*

تقبل تحياتي أخي العزيز...

*[/frame]

----------


## ملاك الصمت

الف الف الف مليووون مبرووك اخي الكريم


وباذن الله دائما في تقدم ورقي 


سلامي

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
تهنئه قلبيه للاخ حمادو على حصوله على لقب العضو المميز فأنت حقا ممن لهم بصمات واضحه فى المنتدى وتمتاز حقا بالادب والاخلاق الكريمه بارك الله والف مبروك

----------


## حنـــــان

ألف مبروك يا حمادو وانت والله تستاهل كل خير
بالتوفيق دائما يا رب  :f2:

----------


## nour2005

السلام عليكم  
اخي الكريم حمادو  
الف مبروك عليك وسام التميّز  
لقب تستحقّه بجدارة  
واللّقب فعلا ازداد تالّقا بك  
خالص الامنيات لك بدوام  
التميّز والتّوفيق في جميع مجالات الحياة

----------


## summar

قديمة ياابن البلد




شوف غيرها




بجد ياحمادو والله انا بقيت متوقعة اى حاجة منك
عضو مميز
عضو رهيب
احسن عضو
عضو مافيش زيه
من الاخر يعنى :y: 


ربنا يوفقك والله دايما وتبقى فى احسن حال
فعلا تستاهل كل خير
خد الوردة دى :f2:

----------


## حمادو

يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز الغالي علينا جميعا 


حمادو


حمادو 


حمادو  

بمنحه لقب العضو المثالي لهذا الشهر 


تكريما له ولجهده المبذول في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم له بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى لها المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر




*
اشكرك ابن البلد
واشكر طاقم الادارة كله 
على التكريم اللى اعتز بيه جدا...
حقيقي انا اتفاجئت, وكانت مفاجأة سعيد جدا لى...




*

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم
> انا الاول الحمدلله اهني وابارك لاخي الدكتور حمادو باذن الله نشوفه دكتور
> الف الف مبروك وتستحق اكثر من ذالك انت فعلا جميل في كل شئ ورائع ومحترم  والجميع الحمدلله لك عندهم مكانه جميله 
> الف مبروك واتمني لك التوفيق والتقدم باذن الله دائما


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...
اشكرك عماد على تواجدك الفعال في المنتدى...
وبالرغم من انك عضو قديم الا ان وجودك مؤخرا في المنتدى عمل لك شهرة, بخلاف موضوعاتك المتميزة...
حقيقي كلنا نعتز بيك اخ معانا في المنتدى...
دمت لنا اخ عزيز دائما...

اه صحيح نسيت...
الله يبارك فيك  :Girl (12): 
والف شكر على الكلام الجميل دا...
وربنا يوفقنى دايما واكون عند حسن ظن الجميع فيا, وربنا يسهل موضوع دكتور دا لسه عليه وقت طويل ان شاء الله...
تحياتى اخى العزيز على قلبي

----------


## قلب مصر

:f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f: 
 :f:   :f:  

حمادو
 :f:   :f: 
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f: 

ألف الف مبروك التميز 

ودا شيئ مش جديد عليك

بتمنالك استمرار التميز والتفوق في كل شيئ

ربنا يوفقك على الدوام

----------


## raspberry

زين ما اخترتو حقيقى .. الاخ الفاضل حمادو نموذج متميز جدا لعضو نشط بايجابيه وله تاثير ووجود الى جانب خلقه الرفيع  ويثرى المنتدى حقيقة قلبا وقالبا

مبروك حمادو على اللقب اللى تستحقه عن جداره  ومن نجاح لنجاح دائما فى جميع المجالات
f2

----------


## سوني

الف الف مبروك يا حمادو               



الوسام ذاد تألقا بك

ويارب دايما فى تميز وتفوق                  



تحياتى لك اخى العزيز.....

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]اخى الحبيب 
حمادو 
الف الف الف مبروك 
التهنئة  مهما كانت تبقى شوية عليك 
لكن 
التهنئة لنا احنا كلنا 
لانك اخ عزيز ومحبوب مننا كلنا 
الف الف الف مبروك 
ونتمنى لك النجاح كمان وكمان وكمان 



 [/frame]

----------


## saladino

*الف الف مليون مبروك على اللقب المتميز

مجهود ممتاز وجميل من عضو نشط
بالتوفيق دائما*

----------


## زيزى على

الابن العزيز حمادو
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="9 80"]

الف الف مبروك يا حمادو 

انت بجد تستحقها و تستحق كل خير ربنا يكرمك

و علي طول تبقي معانا و نشيط كعادتك و مش تكسل بقي ههههه

يا رب يحقق لك كل ما تتمني و من تفوق لتفوق ان شاء الله 

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،،[/frame]

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم00
> 
> مفاجأة جميلة قوي ومتوقعة جدا جدا شكرا ابن البلد عالخبر الجميل 000
> الف مبروووووووووووك للتميز بانسان زيك اخي الفاضل ومبروك لك تستحق اللقب بجدارة تامة والله 000
> الى الامام دائما وتفضل منور المنتدى كده وربنا يوفقك 000
> خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق ولك مني جزيل الشكر لمجهودك الجميل وفائق الود والاحترام 00
> دمت في رعاية الخالق عز وجل


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك يا زهراء على الكلام الجميل جدا دا...
بصراحة انا باقف عاجز عن الرد على الكلمات الرقيقة دى..
ربنا يخليكم ليا اخوة في الله نتقابل دايما على الكلمة والدعوة والمعلومة الجميلة...
وان شاء الله نكون كلنا متميزين ونكون كلنا علامة تميز منتدى ابناء مصر...

بخصوص بأه ان الموضوع متوقع  :Girl (26):  انا بصراحة ماكنتش متوقعه ههههههههههههههه
انا فوجئت بيه زي زيكم بالظبط
هههههههههههههههه

مرة تانية اشكرك اختى العزيزة..
وباذن الله اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع...
تحياتي

----------


## حمادو

*

ألف ألف ألف مبروك حمادو....

بجد بجد تستحقها....انت شخصية متميز جداً جداً في المنتدى و تستحق التكريم...

*





*

يارب دايماً في تميز....زي ما اتعودنا منك....

*






*

تقبل تحياتي أخي العزيز...

*


اختى العزيزة شعاع من نور
حقيقي حقيقي ميرسى على كلامك الجميل دا...
وبجد انتى ماتعرفيش مدى سعادتى, مش علشان التميز, وانما علشان حب الاعضاء ليا, وحبى لكل الاعضاء كأخوة ليا...
اشكرك على كلامك الرقيق اللى من القلب حقيقي...
مرة تانية اقول ليكي merci على ردك الجميل
تحياتى

----------


## حمادو

> الف الف الف مليووون مبرووك اخي الكريم
> 
> 
> وباذن الله دائما في تقدم ورقي 
> 
> 
> سلامي


اهلا وسهلا بيكي ملاك عضوة متميزة معانا...
واهلا بيكي من المنصورة, لأن انا كمان من المنصورة  :Girl (25): 

اشكرك على التهنئة الرقيقة...
وان شاء الله تنورينا بموضوعاتك وتواجدك الدائم معانا...
تحياتى

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم
> تهنئه قلبيه للاخ حمادو على حصوله على لقب العضو المميز فأنت حقا ممن لهم بصمات واضحه فى المنتدى وتمتاز حقا بالادب والاخلاق الكريمه بارك الله والف مبروك


ام البنات...
حقيقي يا ام البنات من اول ما حضرتك اشتركتى في المنتدى وليكي مكانة الاخت في قلبى...
ليه مش عارف, ولكن دايما آراء حضرتك وردودك بتسعدنى جدا وبتقول الكلام اللى بيدور في دماغى...

اشكرك على الكلام الرقيق في حقى دا...
وربنا ما يحرمنا من وجودك الدائم وسطينا...
تحياتى اختى العزيزة

----------


## حمادو

> ألف مبروك يا حمادو وانت والله تستاهل كل خير
> بالتوفيق دائما يا رب


الله يبارك فيكي يا حنان...
واشكر كل شخص في الادارة على وسام التميز اللى يشرفنى فعلا...
لك منى خالص التحية والتقدير  :Girl (25):

----------


## مصريه وافتخر

مبرووووووووك
والله تستاهلها 
معلش انا جاية ايدي فاضية 
بس بسجل حضور
وانت فينك من زمان
محدش بيشوفك 
مبروك تاني 
الف مليون مبرووووووووووووووك

----------


## زهره

الف الف مبررررررررررررررررررررررررروك يا 
حمادوووووووووووووو
فعلا تسحقها وتستحق احسن منها كمان 
دائما في تقدم باذن الله

----------


## بنت شهريار

حمادوووووووووووووووووو
  
بجد مفاجأة تجنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن

تستحقها عن جدارة حمادو
وان شاء الله دايما بينا بموضوعاتك المميزة ومشاركاتك الفعاله
حقا مميز فى كل شىء
موضوعاتك..مشاركاتك..اخلاقك..صداقتك 
دائما اخ غالى وعزيز علينا
شكرا لتواجدك معنا حمادو

----------


## أمــونــة

تستاهل كل خير والله 
حمادو على طول متألق في موضوعاته وحتى في ردوده
ربنا يكرمك ويخليك لينا وللمنتدى 
ألف مبرووووك

----------


## Masrawya

حمااادوو
الف مبروك يا حمادو
سعدت جدا بالخبر الجميل
وانت فعلا تستحق بالمجهود الرائع  اللى عمله
الف مبروك كمان مره
تقبل خالص تحياتى.

----------


## عـزالديـن

[frame="15 70"]

*ألف مبروك التميز



شهادة تميز تستحقها وجدير بها أخي العزيز حمادو 

ألف مبروك ومن تميز إلى تميز أكبر إن شاء الله



*

[/frame]

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم  
> اخي الكريم حمادو  
> الف مبروك عليك وسام التميّز  
> لقب تستحقّه بجدارة  
> واللّقب فعلا ازداد تالّقا بك  
> خالص الامنيات لك بدوام  
> التميّز والتّوفيق في جميع مجالات الحياة


*
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*العزيزة على قلبى*
*الاخت نور...*
*دائما حضرتك متواجدة في كل مناسبة جميلة*
*بارك الله فيكي وجعل ايامك كلها سعادة* 
*اشكرك على التهنئة الصادقة من القلب*
*وحقيقي وسام التميز كان شرف لى*
*تحياتى*

----------


## حمادو

> قديمة ياابن البلد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شوف غيرها
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*الله يخليكي يا يسرا على الكلام الجميل دا*
*بجد انا ابتسمت جامد لما قريت ردك*
 :Girl (12): 
*تسلمى يا رب لينا كلنا*
*وتكونى العضو المتميزة الرهيبة اللى مافيش زيها*
*بس ارجعى تانى للمنتدى ونوريه باسمك وبافكارك تانى*
*ربنا ما يحرمنا من وجودك الدائم معانا*
*تحياتى*
 :Girl (29):

----------


## عاشقة إسكندرية

الف الف مبروك
واتمنى لك دايما كل النجاح والتوفيق

----------


## حمادو

> حمادو
>  
>        
> 
> ألف الف مبروك التميز 
> 
> ودا شيئ مش جديد عليك
> 
> بتمنالك استمرار التميز والتفوق في كل شيئ
> ...


*
الله يبارك فيكي يا قلب مصر
وانا بجد باشكر الادارة على الثقة الجميلة
وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنكم
ربنا يبارك لكم وفيكم
تحياتى
*

----------


## ابن البلد

الحقيقة حمادو يا جماعة من الناس بجد اللي بحس انها بتحب الموقع جدا وده بيبان في كل تحركاته سواء في المنتدى او الموقع 
وناس قليلة اوي اللي يمكن بتحب الموقع فيه ناس بتحب المنتدى وناس تحب المعرض
وناس تحب تقرفنا وبس  :3: 

من الحاجات الجميله البسيطة اللي عملها حمادو الفيديو ده 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=x775Nr42QIU

الفيديو ده معمول بشمع حقيقي مش ببرنامج جرافيك
زي ما أنا كنت متخيل
وطبعا اللي مصورة المصوراتي حمادو باشاااا

كل الشكر لك يا حمادو علي مجهودك وربنا ما يحرمنا منك انت وزنقل  :3:  :4:  يا معلمي
 :f2:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

[frame="9 80"]
حمـــادو



*ألف ألف مبروك التكريم ووسام المثالية

انت شخصية مميزة فى كل شىء وتستحقها عن جدارة

وان شاء الله دايما معانا ومنور المنتدى بموضوعاتك المتميزة

اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق والتميز فى حياتك

*

[/frame]

----------


## حمادو

> زين ما اخترتو حقيقى .. الاخ الفاضل حمادو نموذج متميز جدا لعضو نشط بايجابيه وله تاثير ووجود الى جانب خلقه الرفيع  ويثرى المنتدى حقيقة قلبا وقالبا
> 
> مبروك حمادو على اللقب اللى تستحقه عن جداره  ومن نجاح لنجاح دائما فى جميع المجالات
> f2


*اهلا بيك راسبرى...*
*اشكرك على الكلام الطيب الجميل...*
*وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنك...*
*واكيد كل اعضاء المنتدى متميزين, ودا سبب تميز المنتدى عن باقى المنتديات التانية...*
*وعقبالك يا رب تكون احسن عضو في المنتدى كله...*
*تحياتى*

----------


## بنت شهريار

بجد فيديو راااااااااااااااااااااائع
تسلم ايدك حمادو
كانت مستخبيه فين دى
فى انتظار المزيد
شكرا لك ابن البلد
تحياااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## حمادو

> الف الف مبروك يا حمادو               
> 
> 
> 
> الوسام ذاد تألقا بك
> 
> ويارب دايما فى تميز وتفوق                  
> 
> 
> ...


اهلا بيكي يا سونى...
اشكرك على الورد الجميل دا...
حقيقي دى اجمل هدية ممكن أقبلها...
واشكرك على الرد الرقيق والكلام الطيب...
وان شاء الله نتقابل كلنا في المنتدى اخوة في الله نهزر ونتكلم جد ونغلس على بعض كمان 
ههههههههههه

تحياتى

----------


## حمادو

> اخى الحبيب 
> حمادو 
> الف الف الف مبروك 
> التهنئة  مهما كانت تبقى شوية عليك 
> لكن 
> التهنئة لنا احنا كلنا 
> لانك اخ عزيز ومحبوب مننا كلنا 
> الف الف الف مبروك 
> ونتمنى لك النجاح كمان وكمان وكمان


*استاذى العزيز
اسكندرانى...
حقيقي كلامك دا اسعدنى جدا...
وبصراحة انا مش لاقى اى رد عليه...
اشكرك اخى العزيز على الكلام اللى من القلب 
واكيد وجودكم من البداية وتعاملكم الطيب مع الاعضاء كان من اكبر الحاجات اللى شجعتنى على التواجد في المنتدى...
اشكرك استاذى الكريم على الرد الطيب دا
تحياتى*

----------


## الشيمـــاء

يا ما شاء الله يا ما شاء الله
حمادوووو العضو المميز ..
بس علي فكرة بقي حمادو ميستحقش يكون العضو المميز ..
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
بس ...
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
لان حمادوووو كلة علي بعضه انسان مميز جدا جدا..

حمادوو .. بجد انت من الناس المتميزة جدا جدا علي كافة المستويات و اعتقد ان كل اعضاء المنتدي حيوافقوني الرأي ده..
بجد ربنا يوفقك دائما للافضل و تكون من حال لحال افضل باذن الله و تفضل دايما اخ عزيز علينا كلنا باذن الله..

مبرووووووووووووووووك يا فندم وسام التميز ..
والي الاماما دائما ....

بس ايه الفيديو الجميل دة .. رائع و الله بجد ...
تحياتي

----------


## sameh atiya

اخى الجميل احمد لسيد
ذهبت لمن يستحقها تمام
لن اقل الف مبروك التميز فهو ليس بجديد عليك
ولكن ساقول الف مبروك لاحمد المتميز دائما
الف مبروك اخى العزيز

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*إختيار موفق وإستحقاق للتميز 

ألف مبروك للمنتدى وجود أعضاء متميزون به مثل الأخ الكريم حمادو

ألف مبروك للأخ الكريم حمادو على ميدالية التميز التى يستحقها

أطيب تمنياتى بدوام التميز

*

----------


## حمادو

> *الف الف مليون مبروك على اللقب المتميز
> 
> مجهود ممتاز وجميل من عضو نشط
> بالتوفيق دائما*


*اهلا بيك صلادينو...
الله يبارك فيك...
واشكرك جدا على المجهود المبذول في المنتدى..
وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنك بي
تحياتى*

----------


## حمادو

> الابن العزيز حمادو
> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


*الله يبارك فيكي 
والله انا سعيد بوجود حضرتك 
ربنا ما يحرمنا منك

*

----------


## حمادو

> الف الف مبروك يا حمادو 
> 
> انت بجد تستحقها و تستحق كل خير ربنا يكرمك
> 
> و علي طول تبقي معانا و نشيط كعادتك و مش تكسل بقي ههههه
> 
> يا رب يحقق لك كل ما تتمني و من تفوق لتفوق ان شاء الله 
> 
> دمت بكل خير
> ...


*الله يبارك فيكي يا بوكى...حقيقي انا سعيد جدا بوجودى وسطكم...
حاسس فعلا انى وسط اهلى...
وبعدين كسل ايه دا؟وفين؟ وازاي؟
ما انا اهو منتشر في كل مكان وعمال اولع الولاعة لدرجة ان الناس في التاكسى جالهم احباط منى...
ولسه يا بوكى لسه
هههههههههههه

اشكرك يا بوكى على التهنئة الجميلة..
تحياتى*

----------


## حمادو

> مبرووووووووك
> والله تستاهلها 
> معلش انا جاية ايدي فاضية 
> بس بسجل حضور
> وانت فينك من زمان
> محدش بيشوفك 
> مبروك تاني 
> الف مليون مبرووووووووووووووك


*الله يبارك فيكي يا مصرية..
وبعدين يا افندم انتى مجرد وجودك في حد ذاته شرف ليا...
على فكرة انا حمادو اللى كان بيقول ليكي في مواضيعك يا مصرية وانا افتخر انك مصرية 
انا موجود علطول اهو, انتى اللى اختفيتي فترة طويلة شوية...
ان شاء الله تسعدينا بمواضيعك الرائعة
تحياتى اختى العزيزة*

----------


## حمادو

> الف الف مبررررررررررررررررررررررررروك يا 
> حمادوووووووووووووو
> فعلا تسحقها وتستحق احسن منها كمان 
> دائما في تقدم باذن الله


*الله يبارك فيكي يا زهرة...
انتى فييييييييييييين؟ مافيش حد بيشوفك خالص ليه؟
وعادل الشرقاوى مقلل جدا من المشاركات...
والشلة دي كلها مش بأت موجودة في المنتدى هنا من زمان...
تعالوا بأه تانى زي الاول...

*

----------


## حمادو

> حمادوووووووووووووووووو
>   
> بجد مفاجأة تجنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
> 
> تستحقها عن جدارة حمادو
> وان شاء الله دايما بينا بموضوعاتك المميزة ومشاركاتك الفعاله
> حقا مميز فى كل شىء
> موضوعاتك..مشاركاتك..اخلاقك..صداقتك 
> دائما اخ غالى وعزيز علينا
> شكرا لتواجدك معنا حمادو


*والله يا بنت شهريار وجودك دا فعلا اللى يجنننننننننننننننننن
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
واللى على راسة بطحة يجننننننننننننن عليها...هههههههههههه
الله يبارك فيكي يا عبير, والف مبروك على الاشراف يا افندم...
كلمة مشرف منورة, بس ياريت تحطى لها تاء مربوطة علشان العين
هههههههههههههه

بجد والله يا عبير انا باعتبرك اخت ليا بالظبط...
وفعلا انا باحترمك جدا, ومن الناس اللى تشرفت بمعرفتهم...
فعلا ناس تجنننننننننننننننن
هههههههههههههههههه
كفاية كده بأه 
هههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## bedo_ic

حمادوووووووووووووووو حبيبى الف مبروك وتستاهلها عن جدارة
تحياتى
بيدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## مصريه وافتخر

> الله يبارك فيكي يا مصرية..
> وبعدين يا افندم انتى مجرد وجودك في حد ذاته شرف ليا...
> على فكرة انا حمادو اللى كان بيقول ليكي في مواضيعك يا مصرية وانا افتخر انك مصرية 
> انا موجود علطول اهو, انتى اللى اختفيتي فترة طويلة شوية...
> ان شاء الله تسعدينا بمواضيعك الرائعة
> تحياتى اختى العزيزة


انا طبعا عارفة انت مين 
يعني كنت هدخل ابارك على عمايا 
على العموم الف مليون مبروك


ومواضيعي كتير 
ومستنياك والله 
ناقصاها ردودك 
فبليز ادخل و رد فيها
والف مليون مبروك كمان مرة
وانا بفتخر اكتر منك اني مصريه
ومبروووك

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ العزيز حمادو 

الف الف مبروك تستاهل اللقب ويتشرف بك ....
فالتميز صفة تلازمك بتألقك الرائع بمواضيعك المتميزة .....
كم أفتخر وأتشرف بمعرفتك وصداقاتك وأخوتك الغالية ......
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك وحقق لك كل ماتتمناه .....
ومن تميز الي تميز بالتوفيق والقوة باذن الله ....
لك دائما خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## Amira

*ألف مبروك يا أحمد و إن شاء الله دائما تكون متميز داخل و خارج المنتدي* 

*مع خالص تمنياتي الطيبة لك اخي العزيز*

----------


## حبك خيال

حمادو الف الف مبروك
تستحقها عن جداره يا جميل
بمواضيعك الجميله الهادفه
وافكارك الجميله
وصورك الاجمل
وكل حاجه
الف الف مبروك
بجد انا مبسوطه اوي اوي انك حصلت على اللقب الجميل دا
اعذب وارق تحياتي لك

----------


## حمادو

> تستاهل كل خير والله 
> حمادو على طول متألق في موضوعاته وحتى في ردوده
> ربنا يكرمك ويخليك لينا وللمنتدى 
> ألف مبرووووك


*الله يبارك فيكي يا امولة...*
*حقيقي انا مبسوط جدا بالتهنئة الجميلة دى...*
*وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنك دايما...*

*ورد جميل جدا جدا باحبه وباعتز بيه..*
*ولو اتكلمت على نوع الورد دا وجماله مش هاخلص* 
*بس يكفيني انه هدية قلبية من انسانة كريمة زيك...*
*تحيانى اختى العزيزة*

----------


## حمادو

> حمااادوو
> الف مبروك يا حمادو
> سعدت جدا بالخبر الجميل
> وانت فعلا تستحق بالمجهود الرائع  اللى عمله
> الف مبروك كمان مره
> تقبل خالص تحياتى.


*اهلا بيكي يا مصراوية...
منورة المنتدى من تانى بوجودك الجميل...
حمد لله على سلامتك اولا...

الله يبارك فيكي...
وبجد انا مبسوط جدا بردك وتهنئتك دى..
وربنا وحده اعلم بالمعزة الاخوية اللى بيني وبينك
وربنا ما يحرمنا من تواجدك الدائم ومواضيعك الجميلة 
تحياتى
*

----------


## حمادو

> *ألف مبروك التميز
> 
> 
> 
> شهادة تميز تستحقها وجدير بها أخي العزيز حمادو 
> 
> ألف مبروك ومن تميز إلى تميز أكبر إن شاء الله
> 
> 
> ...


*الله يبارك فيك استاذ عز الدين...
وادام الله بيننا المحبة والاخوة فيه...
ومرة تانية وتالتة والف اشكرك على تواجدك الطيب...
واشكركم كلكم على ثقتكم, وصدقنى التميز هو فى وجود مجموعتكم الطيبة...
والادارة المتميزة في كل شئ...
تحياتى*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*[frame="15 80"]
حمادووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
الف الف مبروووووووووووووك يا حمادو معلش مختش بالي الا متاخر العتبه على النظر بقى 
وانت فعلا ما شاء الله عليك تستحقها وعن جداره كفايه صورك الي جننتي دي
وافكرك ما شاء الله كلها حلوة وانت كنت المفروض تاخد جايزة اسرع واحد يمسك تاكسي 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس ارحمني من الولاعه حبه ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

تحياتي لك [/frame]*

----------


## Maruko

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا كنت معدية 

ولاقيت مدالية متعلقة على اسم حمادو 

اكتشفت اننا كننت نايمة في العسل 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ودي دخلت مخصوص عدلت المشاركة لما لاقيتها 

عشان عارفة انك بتحب القطط

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






الف مبروك اخى العزيز حمادو 




تقديري واحترامى_

----------


## حمادو

> الف الف مبروك
> واتمنى لك دايما كل النجاح والتوفيق


*الله يبارك فيكي...
واشكرك على الامنية الجميلة...
ولكى مثلها ان شاء الله...
تحياتى*

----------


## حمادو

> الحقيقة حمادو يا جماعة من الناس بجد اللي بحس انها بتحب الموقع جدا وده بيبان في كل تحركاته سواء في المنتدى او الموقع 
> وناس قليلة اوي اللي يمكن بتحب الموقع فيه ناس بتحب المنتدى وناس تحب المعرض
> وناس تحب تقرفنا وبس 
> 
> من الحاجات الجميله البسيطة اللي عملها حمادو الفيديو ده 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x775Nr42QIU
> 
> الفيديو ده معمول بشمع حقيقي مش ببرنامج جرافيك
> ...



*حبيبى يا ابن البلد

والله مش عارف ارد عليك خالص...


واديني بادور على زنقل بس مش لاقيه

*

----------


## نشــــوى

ا[CENTER]*لف الف مبروك يا احمد والله انا فرحت جدا لما فتحت المنتدى ولقيت الميدالية جنب اسمك
انت فعلا تستاهلها ... والى الامام يا روميل* 
[COLOR="indigo"][SIZE="5"]

ودى هدية بسيطة كده .. بس معبرة جدااااااااا هههههههههههههههههه
[IMG]url=http://www.phroon.com][/url][/IMG]

----------


## حمادو

حمـــادو



*ألف ألف مبروك التكريم ووسام المثالية

انت شخصية مميزة فى كل شىء وتستحقها عن جدارة

وان شاء الله دايما معانا ومنور المنتدى بموضوعاتك المتميزة

اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق والتميز فى حياتك

*





*الله يبارك فيكي يا احلى كلمة...
وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنك علطول 
واكون خفيف عليكم كلكم...
واسرق التاكسى من الجميع
ههههههههههههه
اشكرك على الورد الجميل وعلى الالعاب النارية الجميلة جدا 
ربنا مايحرمنا منك
تحياتى

*

----------


## حمادو

> بجد فيديو راااااااااااااااااااااائع
> تسلم ايدك حمادو
> كانت مستخبيه فين دى
> فى انتظار المزيد
> شكرا لك ابن البلد
> تحياااااااااااااااااتى


ايه رأيك؟؟؟
احنا عيال جامدة برضه وعندنا شمع
وبنعمل اشكال بيه واسماء ونظام يعني 
 :Girl (25):

----------


## حمادو

> يا ما شاء الله يا ما شاء الله
> حمادوووو العضو المميز ..
> بس علي فكرة بقي حمادو ميستحقش يكون العضو المميز ..
> 1
> 1
> 1
> 1
> 1
> 1
> ...


كده يا شيماء توقعى قلبى؟
هههههههههههههههههههه
الله يبارك فيكي 
وانتى فعلا والله يا شيماء من اعز الشخصيات ليا, دايما نقاشنا بيكون مفيد, واحيانا بيكون فيه اختلاف كامل في وجهات النظر, بس برضه بيكون في النهاية نقاش من اروع مايكون...
اشكرك على الكلام الجميل دا...واقول الكلمة اللى انتى بتقوليها دايما
رب اخ لم تلده امك...
حقيقي بينطبق عليكي المثل دا
تحياتى

----------


## حمادو

> اخى الجميل احمد لسيد
> ذهبت لمن يستحقها تمام
> لن اقل الف مبروك التميز فهو ليس بجديد عليك
> ولكن ساقول الف مبروك لاحمد المتميز دائما
> الف مبروك اخى العزيز


*السلام عليكم سامح...
اشكرك على التهنئة الرقيقة 
الله يبارك فيك..
وحقيقي انت من الشخصيات اللى كان لها الفضل في استمرارى في المنتدى
لانك فعلا من الشخصيات اللى باحس بصدق في مواضيعها وردودها...
ربنا يخليك دايما لينا وماتغيبش عننا خالص
تحياتى اخى الفاضل
*

----------


## حمادو

> *إختيار موفق وإستحقاق للتميز 
> 
> ألف مبروك للمنتدى وجود أعضاء متميزون به مثل الأخ الكريم حمادو
> 
> ألف مبروك للأخ الكريم حمادو على ميدالية التميز التى يستحقها
> 
> أطيب تمنياتى بدوام التميز
> 
> *


*سيف الدين باشا عفريت المنتدى
ههههههههههه
الله يبارك فيك
بعض ماعندكم ياباشا
صدقنى ردودك من اكتر الردود اللى بتعلى الجمجمة عندى
وبجد سعيد جدا بوجودك في الموضوع هنا
اشكرك على وجودك وتهنئتك القلبية*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .. 
حمادو الف الف مبروك ..على التكريم . 
وحقيقي حقيقي حقيقي .. تستحقه وعن جدارة على مجهودك الطيب الصادر من نفسك الطيبة. :M (21):  
  
اتمنى لك مزيد من التكريم والترقية في حياتك وفي المنتدى .. :4: 
والف الف مبروك مرة اخرى . 
بارك الله فيك .

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك يا ااحمد

وعارف انها جيه متاخره

بس واللهى انا كنت بقول انك تستحقها 

من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان اواى

من ساعه الصوره بتاعه الشلال و قوس قزح اللى مكنش باين 

هههههههههههههههههههه 

ربنا يخليك يا ااحمد للمندى وتملء صور جميله زيك

----------


## حمادو

> حمادوووووووووووووووو حبيبى الف مبروك وتستاهلها عن جدارة
> تحياتى
> بيدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


*بيدوووووووووووو
الله يبارك فيكي يا سيدي
وربنا يعينك على الكرسى اللى انت قاعد عليه.
هههههههههههههههههه
تحياتى*

----------


## حمادو

> انا طبعا عارفة انت مين 
> يعني كنت هدخل ابارك على عمايا 
> على العموم الف مليون مبروك
> 
> 
> ومواضيعي كتير 
> ومستنياك والله 
> ناقصاها ردودك 
> فبليز ادخل و رد فيها
> ...


*يا اهلا يا اهلا يا مصرية وافتخر
انا طبعا اللى افتخر انك مصرية 

انا كنت باهزر معاكى بس
بس انا عارف انك عارفه انتى بتباركى لمين 

مواضيعك جميلة جدا ماشاء الله
ولو تاخدى بالك هاتلاقيني باشارك فيها, بأمارة وديع الصافى 
تحياتى*

----------


## حمادو

> *الأخ العزيز حمادو 
> 
> الف الف مبروك تستاهل اللقب ويتشرف بك ....
> فالتميز صفة تلازمك بتألقك الرائع بمواضيعك المتميزة .....
> كم أفتخر وأتشرف بمعرفتك وصداقاتك وأخوتك الغالية ......
> أسعدك الله وبارك فيك وحقق لك كل ماتتمناه .....
> ومن تميز الي تميز بالتوفيق والقوة باذن الله ....
> لك دائما خالص تقديري واحترامي ......
> 
> ...


*العزيزة على قلبى
اختى ليلة عشق
الله يبارك فيكي, وصدقيني انا سعدت بوجودك ومباركتك ليا
واشكرك واشكر كل شخص في الادارة على ثقته الغالية
تحياتى اختى الكريمة*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

تستحقه اخي الكريم حمادو 
الف الف مبروك علي العضوية المميزة 
دمت بخير 
وفي امان الله

----------


## ندى الايام

[frame="2 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يااااااااااااااه انا جيت متأخر اوى كدا معلش بقى يا حمادو
مبروك يا حمادو التكريم ودائما كدا متفوق على طول
وأنت من الناس المميزة فعلا فى المنتدى
ان شاء الله نشوفك فى احسن حال على طول
وفى حفظ الله ورعايته

[/frame]

----------


## حمادو

> *ألف مبروك يا أحمد و إن شاء الله دائما تكون متميز داخل و خارج المنتدي* 
> 
> *مع خالص تمنياتي الطيبة لك اخي العزيز*


*الله يبارك فيكي يا اميرة...
وعلى فكرة
انتى كنتى من اوائل الناس اللى شجعونى لو تفتكرى في موضوعى اجمل صور
ربنا ما يحرمنى من وجودك الجميل دائما بيننا
تحياتى*

----------


## حمادو

> حمادو الف الف مبروك
> تستحقها عن جداره يا جميل
> بمواضيعك الجميله الهادفه
> وافكارك الجميله
> وصورك الاجمل
> وكل حاجه
> الف الف مبروك
> بجد انا مبسوطه اوي اوي انك حصلت على اللقب الجميل دا
> اعذب وارق تحياتي لك


*حبك خيااااااااااااااال
الله يبارك فيكي يا رب..
والله انا مبسوط بوجودك جدا...
الله يكرمك بجد يا حبك خيال
باعتبرك فعلا والله من اقرب الناس ليا
ربنا يخليكي لنا يا رب ويبعد عننا .... & ....
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## حمادو

> **
> *حمادووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
> *الف الف مبروووووووووووووك يا حمادو معلش مختش بالي الا متاخر العتبه على النظر بقى* 
> *وانت فعلا ما شاء الله عليك تستحقها وعن جداره كفايه صورك الي جننتي دي*
> *وافكرك ما شاء الله كلها حلوة وانت كنت المفروض تاخد جايزة اسرع واحد يمسك تاكسي* 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *بس ارحمني من الولاعه حبه ههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
> **
> *تحياتي لك 
> ...


*أهلا بيكي يا مي*
*الله يبارك فيكي يا رب*
*شفتى بأه؟ زبادو عضو مميز*
*ههههههههههه*

*بس ابداااااااااا*
*الولاعة هاتفضل معايا علشان عايز اولع روما بحالها*
**

*اشكرك يا مى على وجودك الطيب*
*وعلى ردك الجميل* 
*تحياتى*

----------


## حمادو

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> انا كنت معدية 
> 
> ولاقيت مدالية متعلقة على اسم حمادو 
> 
> اكتشفت اننا كننت نايمة في العسل 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا اهلا بيكي يا ماروكو
شفتى بأه؟ سرقت الميدالية وجيت بيها جرى على المنتدى وعلقتها 

وماتفكرينيش بموضوع القطط لو سمحتى
لان فيه ناس في المنتدى هنا بيتعمدوا يغيظونى بسبب موضوع القطط 
وكل يوم يبعتوا لى صور قططهم 
وانا مش عارف اجيب قطة
بس على مييييييييييين
ان شاء الله هاجيب قطة في القريب العاجل, ادعى لى بس
هههههههههه

اشكرك يا ماروكو على الوجود الجميل دا
تحياتى*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*حمادو الحبيب*
*اولا تقبل اعتذاري عن التاخير*
*ثانيا الف الف الف مبروك و زاد اللقب شرفا بك*
*تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## حمادو

> ا[center]*لف الف مبروك يا احمد والله انا فرحت جدا لما فتحت المنتدى ولقيت الميدالية جنب اسمك
> انت فعلا تستاهلها ... والى الامام يا روميل* 
> [color="indigo"][size="5"]
> 
> ودى هدية بسيطة كده .. بس معبرة جدااااااااا هههههههههههههههههه
> [IMG]url=http://www.phroon.com][/url][/IMG]


*اهلا اهلا اهلا ارتحال
في الاول حمد لله على السلامة
وان شاء الله تكون اجازة جميلة
الله يبارك فيكي
وعقبالك ان شاء الله
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا قوى على البطة
دي يعني نظام اللى على راسة بطة يحسس عليها؟
ههههههههههههههههههههه

اشكرك ارتحال على الدخول الجميل
وعلى الصورة الاجميل
تحياتى*

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم .. 
> حمادو الف الف مبروك ..على التكريم . 
> وحقيقي حقيقي حقيقي .. تستحقه وعن جدارة على مجهودك الطيب الصادر من نفسك الطيبة. 
>   
> اتمنى لك مزيد من التكريم والترقية في حياتك وفي المنتدى ..
> والف الف مبروك مرة اخرى . 
> بارك الله فيك .


*اهلا بيكي ايميرالد
حمد لله على السلامة
الله يبارك فيكي
ولو ان الشكل دا اللى انتى حاطاه لا يدل على تهنئة خالص 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
اشكرك يا ايميرالد على التهنئة الجميلة
والدعوة الاجمل
تحياتى اختى الكريمة*

----------


## حمادو

> الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك يا ااحمد
> 
> وعارف انها جيه متاخره
> 
> بس واللهى انا كنت بقول انك تستحقها 
> 
> من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان اواى
> 
> من ساعه الصوره بتاعه الشلال و قوس قزح اللى مكنش باين 
> ...


*عادل باشا الشرقاوى
انت فينك يا عم؟
لازم يعني نقعد ننده ونعمل منشورات عنك في المنتدى علشان نشوفك؟
الله يبارك فيك يا باشا
بس ايه رأيك في قوس قزح؟
وبعدين يا راجل يا مفترى انا بعت لك الصورة تانى وشفت فيها قزح بحاله واقف مع الناس بيتفرج
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا ما يحرمنا من وجودك يا عادل
وماتتأخرش كده علينا 

*

----------


## حبك خيال

> *حبك خيااااااااااااااال
> الله يبارك فيكي يا رب..
> والله انا مبسوط بوجودك جدا...
> الله يكرمك بجد يا حبك خيال
> باعتبرك فعلا والله من اقرب الناس ليا
> ربنا يخليكي لنا يا رب ويبعد عننا .... & ....
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> *


*ميرسي يا جميل
ربنا يخليك والله فعلا انت من الشخصيات الجميله المقربه جدا جدا لنفسي في المنتدى دا
ربنا يكرمك وللأمام دوما
ويسمع من بؤك ربنا ويبعد عننا 
ال ....&....
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
انت عارف العين علينا اوي واي اليومين دول
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها*

----------


## أمــونــة

> *الله يبارك فيكي يا امولة...*
> *حقيقي انا مبسوط جدا بالتهنئة الجميلة دى...*
> *وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنك دايما...*
> 
> *ورد جميل جدا جدا باحبه وباعتز بيه..*
> *ولو اتكلمت على نوع الورد دا وجماله مش هاخلص* 
> *بس يكفيني انه هدية قلبية من انسانة كريمة زيك...*
> *تحيانى اختى العزيزة*



إزيك يا حمادووو ... هقولك ألف مبروك تاني 
بس أنا أمووونة مش أمووولة  :Girl (9):  :Girl (9): 
يا ترى غلطة مطبعية ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
على العموم مبرووووووك مرة تالته .. وتستاهل أكتر من الورد والله
وربنا يخليك لينا وللمنتدى

----------


## عصام كابو

*ألف ألف ألف ألف...... .......ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف
ألف
مبــــــــــــــــــروك


حمادو انت تستاهل كل خير

يا رب من نجاح لنجاح




*

----------


## حمادو

> تستحقه اخي الكريم حمادو 
> الف الف مبروك علي العضوية المميزة 
> دمت بخير 
> وفي امان الله


*الله يبارك فيكي يا ميمة
وان شاء الله نجتمع كلنا في المنتدى على كل خير
مودتى*

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يااااااااااااااه انا جيت متأخر اوى كدا معلش بقى يا حمادو
> مبروك يا حمادو التكريم ودائما كدا متفوق على طول
> وأنت من الناس المميزة فعلا فى المنتدى
> ان شاء الله نشوفك فى احسن حال على طول
> وفى حفظ الله ورعايته


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الله يبارك فيكي يا ندى*
*معلش ردى اتأخر قوى*
**

*المنتدى كله ماشاء الله متميز بكل من فيه*
*وكل سنة وانتى طيبة بمناسبة شهر رمضان*

----------


## حمادو

> *حمادو الحبيب*
> *اولا تقبل اعتذاري عن التاخير*
> *ثانيا الف الف الف مبروك و زاد اللقب شرفا بك*
> *تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*


*السلام عليكم ابن طيبة
اولا مافيش اعتذار لأن مافيش تأخير
حضرتك دايما بتيجي في الميعاد الصحيح
ثانيا الله يبارك فيك
ثالثا كل سنة وانت طيب بمناسبة عيد ميلادك
وبصراحة مجهود حضرتك في مكتبة ابناء مصر لا يضاهى
ربنا ما يحرمنا من وجودك العطر بيننا
*

----------


## حمادو

> *ميرسي يا جميل
> ربنا يخليك والله فعلا انت من الشخصيات الجميله المقربه جدا جدا لنفسي في المنتدى دا
> ربنا يكرمك وللأمام دوما
> ويسمع من بؤك ربنا ويبعد عننا 
> ال ....&....
> هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
> انت عارف العين علينا اوي واي اليومين دول
> هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها*


هههههههههههههههههههه
يا بنتي ريحينا وقولى لنا مين هم ......... & .............
يعني رحنا المسابقات علشان نعرف ومش عرفنا..
بعتنا ليكي رسائل خاصة علشان نعرف وبرضه ما عرفناش..
ههههههههههههه
اقترحنا عليكي نعمل لعبة عروستى علشان نعرف, بس رفضتى
هههههههههههههههه
نعمل ليكي ايه يعني؟
هههههههههههه

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا شيماء اخت عزيزة ومقربة ليا
ومن الناس اللى انا فعلا باعتز بمعرفتهم في المنتدى
تحياتى

----------


## حمادو

> إزيك يا حمادووو ... هقولك ألف مبروك تاني 
> بس أنا أمووونة مش أمووولة 
> يا ترى غلطة مطبعية ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> على العموم مبرووووووك مرة تالته .. وتستاهل أكتر من الورد والله
> وربنا يخليك لينا وللمنتدى


يا اهلا يا امونة  :Girl (26): 
والله انا عارف انك امونة
بس مش عارف ايه اللى خلانى اكتبها امولة
بس اقولك على سر؟
تقريبا والله اعلم دي حاجة موجودة عندي من الصغر...ابقى اقصد انى اقول الغرب بس اكتب الشرق, او اقول الشمال بس اكتب الجنوب...  :Girl (9):  :Girl (9): 
ماتعرفيش حل للموضوع دا؟
ههههههههههههههههههه
بس تأكدى انها غلطة مطبيعة انما انتى زميلة واخت عزيزة على قلوبنا كلنا.
ربنا مايحرمنا من تواجدك الجميل في المنتدى.
الله يبارك فيكي مرة تالتة, وان شاء الله تكونى احسن عضو في المنتدى

----------


## حمادو

> *ألف ألف ألف ألف...... .......ألف ألف ألف ألف
> ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
> ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
> ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
> ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
> ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
> ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
> ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
> ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
> ...


*



الله يخليك يا عصام
بصراحة ردك دا جميل جدا.
اشكرك على التهنئة الجامدة دي
واشكرك على الورد الجميل جدا والهدية الرائعة
تسلم لنا اخى الكريم
ومردوده لك في الافراح 
*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

مبروك يا أحمد ...
عارف أنها متأخره بس معلش الظروف والله
إنتا تستاهل كل خير
ومبروك كمان على الإشراف
والله انا لسه عارف الخبرين الحلوين دول النهارده
ربنا يوفقك يارب دايما

----------


## نانيس

أنا متأخرة جدااا
لكن معذرة .. أنا من فترة غير متواجدة على المنتدى
ألف مبروووك أخي الفاضل حمادو على التميز وعلى الإشراف.

----------


## حمادو

> مبروك يا أحمد ...
> عارف أنها متأخره بس معلش الظروف والله
> إنتا تستاهل كل خير
> ومبروك كمان على الإشراف
> والله انا لسه عارف الخبرين الحلوين دول النهارده
> ربنا يوفقك يارب دايما


*اولا حمد لله على سلامتك يا ميمو
الحمد لله انك طمنتنا عليك بعد فترة الغياب الطويلة جدا دي

ثانيا الله يبارك فيك, بصراحة انا صحيت من النوم الصبح لقيت نفسى عضو مميز 
بعدها بفترة صحيت من النوم لقيت نفسى مشرف 
مش عارف بأه بعد كده هايعملوا فيا ايه

سعيد بوجودك وسطينا, وربنا ما يحرمنا من بعض
*

----------


## حمادو

> أنا متأخرة جدااا
> لكن معذرة .. أنا من فترة غير متواجدة على المنتدى
> ألف مبروووك أخي الفاضل حمادو على التميز وعلى الإشراف.


*مافيش اي تأخير يا نانيس
مجرد وجودك في اي وقت يشرفنى طبعا
الله يبارك فيكي, وان شاء الله اكون اد مسئولية الاشراف
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم
*

----------


## نوسة

الف مبروك يا حمادو على التميز والاشراف 





ومعلش انا عارفة انها متأخرة بس انا ليا وقت طويل مش بدخل المنتدى 

مع انى كنت الاول بنام واقوم فى المنتدى ههههههههه




لكن بسم الله ماشاء الله شايفة نشاطك الهايل وبجد فعلا تستحقها بدارة 





والتميز ازداد شرف بيك 




خالص تحياتى

----------


## bedo_ic

حمادو الغالى ..................... الف الف مبروك  وانت طبعا تستحق اكتر من كده
تحياتى لك
بيدووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## حمادو

> الف مبروك يا حمادو على التميز والاشراف 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ومعلش انا عارفة انها متأخرة بس انا ليا وقت طويل مش بدخل المنتدى 
> 
> مع انى كنت الاول بنام واقوم فى المنتدى ههههههههه
> ...



الله يبارك فيكي يا نوسه
أولا انتى مشرفانى فى الموضوع
ومافيش أى تأخير ولا حاجة

اشكرك على الكلام الجميل فى حقى
وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن حظك

منتظر تواجدك وتفاعلك زي زمان
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة بمناسبة العيد

----------


## حمادو

> حمادو الغالى ..................... الف الف مبروك  وانت طبعا تستحق اكتر من كده
> تحياتى لك
> بيدووووووووووووووووووووووو


*بيدو العزيز
كل عام وانت طيب 
انا بيتهيأ لى انك كنت هنا قبل كده 
اشكرك على تواجدك الجميل اخى العزيز
تحياتى


*

----------


## عزة نفس

[grade="0000FF FF0000 FF7F50"]الف مليوووووووووووووووون مبروك يا حمادو تستاهلها وبجد بجد انا فعلا اسفه على التأخير كنت نفسي اقف في اول صفوف المهنئين لكن جيت متأخره جدااااااااااااا سامحني على التقصير  ياحمادو وتتعوض واكون اول المهنئين يوم ما نفرح فيك وانت متكلبش بدبله في ايدك اليمين يارب 
اختك عزة نفس [/grade]

----------


## حمادو

> الف مليوووووووووووووووون مبروك يا حمادو تستاهلها وبجد بجد انا فعلا اسفه على التأخير كنت نفسي اقف في اول صفوف المهنئين لكن جيت متأخره جدااااااااااااا سامحني على التقصير  ياحمادو وتتعوض واكون اول المهنئين يوم ما نفرح فيك وانت متكلبش بدبله في ايدك اليمين يارب 
> اختك عزة نفس



*
دبلة؟
يمين؟
انتم للدرجة دي بتكرهونى؟

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله يبارك فيكي يا عزة نفس
بجد والله انا سعيد بوجودك الجميل دا
وإن شاء الله أكون عند حسن ظن الناس كلها فى المنتدى

تحياتى أختى الكريمة

*

----------


## loly_h

*
الف الف مبــــــــــروك حمـــــــــــادو

بحقيقى تستحق كل خيــــــــــر

وإن شاء الله دايمــــــــا مميـــــز

وحاصل على كل اوسمة المنتدى

الف مبــــــــــروك*

----------


## حمادو

> *
> الف الف مبــــــــــروك حمـــــــــــادو
> 
> بحقيقى تستحق كل خيــــــــــر
> 
> وإن شاء الله دايمــــــــا مميـــــز
> 
> وحاصل على كل اوسمة المنتدى
> 
> الف مبــــــــــروك*



*الأخت الكريمة لولى

الله يبارك فيكي

أنا سعدت جدا بوجودك فى الموضوع
وإن شاء الله أحاول دايما انى اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع

وأحب اهنيكي على الاشراف وعلى مجهودك الواضح فى قاعة التصميم والجرافيكس
ربنا يعينك
*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك اخ حمادو 

والى الامام دائما

وبالتوفيق فى حياتك

اخوك اهلاوى شديد

----------


## حمادو

> الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك اخ حمادو 
> 
> والى الامام دائما
> 
> وبالتوفيق فى حياتك
> 
> اخوك اهلاوى شديد



*الله يبارك فيك يا اهلاوى يا شديد
وانا ركبى حديد
والاهلى حديد


عقبالك ان شاء الله لما نبارك لك على التميز فى كل شئ
تحياتى اخى الكريم


*

----------


## صبري النجار

الف مليون  مبارك يا أستاذ  حمادو
صبري النجار

----------


## حمادو

> الف مليون  مبارك يا أستاذ  حمادو
> صبري النجار


*الله يبارك فيك مهندس صبرى
حقيقة حضرتك مكسب للمنتدى
إن شاء الله يأتى اليوم الذى نبارك فيه لحضرتك بتميزك
ولو أن تميزك واضح من أول موضوع كتبته لنا فى المنتدى
تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى سيدي العزيز
*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الأخ الفاضل حمادو
تعرفت إليك من خلال مشاركاتك الأولى بالمنتدى ، وشعرت بأنك شخص مميز ، وسعدت بتواجدك بيننا بأسرة المنتدى ...
ولم يكن غريباً أن أرى المنتدى يقوم بتكريمك رغم حداثة عهدك بالمنتدى ...
التميز يراه الجميع ...
تحياتي وتقديري

----------

